# Loading Blower Into Pickup



## longislandcamper22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm looking for ways to transport my 300" blower by myself with my 1/2 ton pickup. 

I've considered a hitch mounted cargo carrier but I'm not thrilled with the idea of having the heavy machine bouncing around on it. 

I've considered a few different trailers but then I have to store it as well as register it and have it inspected.

I've considered a hitch mounted crane and it sounds cool but may be overkill.

Lastly, folding loading ramps. These were always my last option because I felt they were the most unsafe option to whoever is loading the machine, especially when it's icy. 

Do you have to walk the blower up the ramp backwards in order to keep the engine level or can you drive forward up the ramps?


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I already have a trailer and don't have to register it where I live, but I would go with the ramps. 

I do some small engine repair on the side and before I had a trailer, I had to load everything into my Dodge Dakota. 

What I used, was a set of 10' 2X8 planks. It was tricky at times but I managed to live through it all. 

That being said, a set of folding aluminum ramps should have good traction and I wouldn't worry about keeping the engine level for the short drive up the ramps.

That's my opinion!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is that a 300 inch blower?? Or 300 pound blower?? Would make a difference on the cargo carrier anyway. I'm in the ramp category. I use the wooden 10' ramps. I attach cleats to the top with deck screw if it's cold and icy for an extended time. I use them 5-10 times a day for transporting. I drive everything up them....1/2 throttle and first or second gear. Except 4-wheelers. I get a running start, 5th gear, full throttle, because i need to drive over the tire wells. Good brake test also. No damage or busted ego........ Yet. GLuck, Jay


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I used this, worked well. My truck sits high and has a cap.
Motorcycle Lift Ramp - Great Deals on Motorcycle Lift Ramps at Harbor Freight
Has chains to tie off so it doesn't pull of the tailgate.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like that HF ramp. In the past I've used car loading ramps, also 2x12 that I had stapled a cross hatched metal mesh like what they used for plastering but heavier for traction.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Make Your Own Ramps. Best $20 you'll ever spend. Cargo Boss 2-Piece Ramp Kit-107320 - The Home Depot


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Get yourself a set of CargoSmart Hybrid S-Curve Ramps. They're light, strong, fold out and hook up very easily plus they have excellent traction for walking on as well. I used them several times, first when I purchased the Ariens 926LE to bring it home, even the seller was impressed by them, and a few days later after a storm going around to various friends and family to help dig out. They were simply fantastic to load and unload plus setup and take down was a breeze, can't recommend them enough!

CargoSmart 12 in. W x 90 in. L Hybrid S-Curve Centerfold Loading Ramp 750 lb.(1-Pack)-3086 - The Home Depot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a set of the HF ramps that have 2 sets of hinge point in them (3 sections). One thing that worried me was the ramps slipping while loading a heavy blower so I enlarged 2 of the elongated holes on each to 1/2". I go some 1/2" threaded rod, put a nut on each end and drilled a hole for a snap pin. Set up the ramps, slip both rods between both sections and slip in the pins. I extended the chains to hook to the length needed to hook up to the cargo hooks in the box. It's solid and won't move when loading or unloading a blower.


I back the blower up into the truck. One downside of these ramps is that the ramps have horizontal slots in them and they can catch on the tire chains if your blower happens to have them on.


My 2 cents.


----------



## longislandcamper22 (Jan 7, 2017)

My buddy has been wanting me to try out his ramps before I do anything. He just brought them over and I'm impressed as they work very well. It's been a snowy, sleety, freezing rain type of morning so everything was a bit slippery so it was the perfect test session.

I was able to walk the blower up and down without a problem using his ramps. I had no problem walking aup and down the ramps. I'm very impressed and will most likely purchase the same set.

The are oxlite ramps.

Loading Ramp Trifolds

I don't know what exact size he brought over but it's one of these trifold ones.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

GregNL said:


> Get yourself a set of CargoSmart Hybrid S-Curve Ramps. They're light, strong, fold out and hook up very easily plus they have excellent traction for walking on as well. I used them several times, first when I purchased the Ariens 926LE to bring it home, even the seller was impressed by them, and a few days later after a storm going around to various friends and family to help dig out. They were simply fantastic to load and unload plus setup and take down was a breeze, can't recommend them enough!
> 
> CargoSmart 12 in. W x 90 in. L Hybrid S-Curve Centerfold Loading Ramp 750 lb.(1-Pack)-3086 - The Home Depot


What keeps the ramps from slipping off the tailgate when loading?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Those cargo sports ramps look excellent. Looking at the picture I can vaguely see what looks like straps. That might be the safely to keep the ramps from sliding out. I have aluminum cheapo ramps with safety straps i added and never use. 

The weight of the machine + smooth consistent speed = the ramps staying planted.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

raggdoll said:


> What keeps the ramps from slipping off the tailgate when loading?


They're held in place with a quick pull and release strap. They hook behind the bumper, in my case I have 2 eye holes one on either side of the tow hitch.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Make Your Own Ramps. Best $20 you'll ever spend. Cargo Boss 2-Piece Ramp Kit-107320 - The Home Depot


This is similar to what I have on my ramps (different brand) and they are absolutely necessary! Much easier and much safer!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tonight, I watched my neighbor's hired snow blower person lower his SB from his truck, and one of his 2x10 "ramps" slipped off of the tailgate, and his SB fell on it's side. Luckily, it didn't seem to do any damage, but a word to the wise is sufficient.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Sblg43 said:


> This is similar to what I have on my ramps (different brand) and they are absolutely necessary! Much easier and much safer!


That's what I did, 2 years ago. Not very safe, but I got used to it. Someday I'll buy a more practical ramp.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

There's no price on staying safe, while good safety products are often expensive unfortunately, you'll either pay for it later from injury or repair on broken equipment that could have been prevented.

If you're going the wooden route I'd recommend installing an eye bolt on each and pick up a set of quick pull tie down or ratchet straps to secure them to the underside of the vehicle. Anti-slip tape or sheets would also be highly beneficial along with a way to secure them together so one doesn't kick out to the side. If you want to build a deluxe folding version, a 180 degree hinge would be a nice feature. Between the tailgate kit, lumber, straps, bolts, tape and optional hinges you're getting up into the $70-80 category and even then I still wouldn't feel safe walking on it.

I'm frugal with the best of them, I take on way too many projects as I love to tinker and to save a buck, sometimes a substantial amount. What I've come to realize is that I hate buying things twice, either because it wasn't well designed well from the start, often due to the lower cost of purchase; I cheaped out and tried to fix something that couldn't be fixed or decided to rig something up myself and ultimately it didn't work or almost killed me. The other element to consider is Time vs Money. Could your time be better utilized working on something more important or spending it with someone. The Yamaha being an example of that. It's a quality machine, I may not have to buy another one in a very long time but I got lucky that the engine works great after 25yrs. While I got it for a decent price it required a lot of money and certainly time that I took away from relationships from friends. Of course, everyone's budget and circumstances are different. Just don't go falling off the back of a truck with a snowblower on top of you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My pickup died a few months ago so now I have a trailer. Love the trailer as it's about half the height of the pickup. Makes a big difference when I'm loading something that's a non runner even when I have help.
I have an aluminum set of one piece ramps and the only problem with them is riding mowers tend to bottom out the deck right at the edge of the trailer. If I was getting new ramps I'd go with the convex/arched ones as they might prevent that interference with the lip.


----------



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

I remove my tailgate and lay 2, 2x6\s on bumper each about 6 feet long so not to bad a slope
and drive it up no prob


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I drilled holes in my tailgate and in the ramps. 1/4" bolts inserted in the holes keep the ramps from moving or slipping. No Issues, and No Overkill on Safety.


----------

